# Pressure problems on fracino contempo



## The wee bean genie (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi to everyone,

Really hoping for some advice please.

we have a mobile coffee van with the fracino contempo, dual fuel, double group head fitted.

it has been working superbly for over a year, however, after the freezing conditions here in Scotland, we've encountered problems. Firstly the water froze in the glass "sight tube" which I have replaced but the real problem is that it won't fire up on the gas. I changed the regulator and all seemed fine except that when we filled the tank with water, the pressure gauge rocketed immediately to 2 bar then cut out.

We tried releasing water water from the tank, via the steam jets and tap and this seemed to allow the machine to fire up but then pressure built and the pressure valve on top of the tank and on top of the sight glass seemed to emit water and the steam wands were pouring water rather than steaming.

As we are basically skint ☹ And having paid an engineer to fix this already (no change in symptoms) and he now refuses to answer his phone, we were hoping some advice might allow us to get back working again. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in anticipation....Tim


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Really needs a professional by the sound of things - try James at https://usvthem.coffee/ - he's a stand up guy.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The boiler is overfilling (check the sight glass level)

Either the water level probe is faulty (pump keeps on running), or the inlet solenoid valve (or maybe the inlet manifold) has been damaged by ice & is not closing.

(PS For future winters, wrap up your gear in old duvets overnight !)


----------



## The wee bean genie (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you so much for your replies.

I think it may be overfilling because the pressure release valve valve on top of the sight glass does spurt water.

there is a black handled water valve inside the L/H side cover as you look at the machine. Should this be in the horizontal (off) position or vertical on position during normal use?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the valve/tap should remain closed. BUT try the valve in each position to find which position stops the continuous flow & allows the water level controls to function properly.

Coffeebean sells lots of Fracino dual fuel m/cs, so PM him.....


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

The wee bean genie said:


> Thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> I think it may be overfilling because the pressure release valve valve on top of the sight glass does spurt water.
> 
> there is a black handled water valve inside the L/H side cover as you look at the machine. Should this be in the horizontal (off) position or vertical on position during normal use?


This should be horizontal which is the CLOSED position, this valve is a manual water feed to the boiler and only really needs to be used if the boiler is drained and needs water prior to commissioning.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

i recently went to a similar machine with the same symptoms. On initial assessment the fill solenoid valve was working fine, as was the level probe and autofill system.

the problem turned out to be a split in the machines heat exchangers, caused by water icing up and splitting them.

as the heat exchangers are permanently supplied with water before the autofill sysytem it was causing the machine to over fill (water leaking from heat exchanger into boiler) even though fill valve was closed.

i really hope this isnt the case for you as it is probably the worst case scenario.


----------



## Little Bird Coffee (Apr 28, 2018)

Wee Bean Genie did you end up sorting this out? I have what sounds like the same problem at the moment - would love to know what to do about it!


----------

